# Grooming long coat female question



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a 6 month old long coated GSD. I have never owned a long coated female of any breed and am at a loss of how to keep her "private" area clean and mat free.

She always seems wet there and the hair will clump. I try to clean her daily with baby wipes but that hasn't helped really. She loves being brushed but that area is hard to do, plus the clumped hair pulls.

What do others do? Should I trim the area immediately around the vulva with scissors?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I have a friend who owns a female Briard and she gets the breeder to do a "sanitary trim" around the anus and vulva. I'm sure some owners of LC female Shepherds will be able to help more though.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep. Clip around the private area. Ask a groomer to show you or if your finances will allow, take her in every 3-4mos. 
I have a Sheltie with similar problems and I just clip the area well and she stays relatively clean.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Be careful trimming the area with scissors. It is very easy for the dog to ,ove quick and you can cut them easily. I would use a clipper on it, that's how we have always done it at work(groomer). 

A groomer shouldn't charge you more than a few bucks for jsut a sanitary trim/;clean up!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Emoore said:


> I have a friend who owns a female Briard and she gets the breeder to do a "sanitary trim" around the anus and vulva. I'm sure some owners of LC female Shepherds will be able to help more though.


I'm sorry, the groomer, not the breeder. It's Saturday night what can I say.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will call a groomer on Monday! This poor girl probably thinks she ended up with a pervert owner! First she had rectal/GI problems for the first six weeks, so I was constantly checking her rectum. Now I am obsessing with her front side, lol.


----------

